# ExtraVM - 40% OFF - $1.80 DDoS Protected OpenVZ & KVM VPS | Dallas, Montreal, France | IPv6, SSD



## MikeA (May 24, 2016)

*ExtraVM* is a leading provider in VPS and Dedicated Servers in Dallas, Montreal and beyond. We strive to provide great quality virtual servers and other IaaS products for a fair price, and giving you the peace of mind that your server will be online 24/7/365. All of our services are self managed but include basic support and technical troubleshooting on a best-effort basis. Our network provides complete DDoS mitigation against malicious network attacks, and is in a great central location in the United States giving a perfect geological point for all of South and North America. If you're not satisfied, we'll give a full refund within 3 days of ordering, no questions asked.

*VPSBoard members can get 40% off your first month with the promotion code " VPSBMAY " at checkout (Ends May 31, 2016)

Have a question? Visit our website https://extravm.com and ask on live chat. We're available 8+ hours a day.*

*Interested in OpenVZ SSD VPS (100G+ DDoS Mitigation) on i7-4790K CPUs? Check out our plans:*
- $3/month - 512MB RAM - 1 CPU Core - 6GB Solid State Space - 1TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
- $6/month - 1GB RAM - 2 CPU Cores - 15GB Solid State Space - 2TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
- $12/month - 2GB RAM - 2 CPU Cores - 25GB Solid State Space - 3TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
- $18/month - 3GB RAM - 2 CPU Cores - 35GB Solid State Space - 4TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
- $24/month - 4GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 45GB Solid State Space - 5TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
- $36/month - 6GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 70GB Solid State Space - 8TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
- $48/month - 8GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 100GB Solid State Space - 10TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6
*Order an i7-4790K OpenVZ SSD VPS here! (Montreal, Canada)*
*Order an i7-4790K OpenVZ SSD VPS here! (Gravelines, France)*

*Interested in KVM SSD VPS (40G DDoS Mitigation) on E3-1230v3 CPUs? Check out our plans:*
- $8/month - 1GB RAM - 2 CPU Cores - 15GB Solid State Space - 1TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $16/month - 2GB RAM - 3 CPU Cores - 30GB Solid State Space - 2TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $24/month - 3GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 45GB Solid State Space - 3TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $32/month - 4GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 60GB Solid State Space - 4TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $40/month - 5GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 75GB Solid State Space - 5TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $48/month - 6GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 90GB Solid State Space - 6TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $64/month - 8GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 120GB Solid State Space - 8TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
- $80/month - 10GB RAM - 4 CPU Cores - 150GB Solid State Space - 10TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*Order an E3-1230v3 KVM SSD VPS here! (Dallas, Texas)*

Our OpenVZ VPS include weekly data backups. KVM VPS are on Psychz Networks Dallas and OpenVZ VPS are on OVH utilizing their "Game" Mitigation. We also plan to have VPS in Sydney, AU, Singapore, and Ashburn, VA later this year. Additional IPv4 are $1.50/month. We do not tolerate any form of e-mail spamming or abuse, please check our ToS before ordering.


----------

